# Et t'il possible de rendre le calendrier plus coloré ?



## tophe631 (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Sur mon calendrier iCal, je rentre tous mes jours de congés et mes RTT, et je peux voir d'un seul coup dil quels sont les jours où je suis en congé pendant le mois grâce aux différentes couleurs.

Mais sur l'iphone, il n'est pas possible de visualiser sous forme de couleurs, il n'y a que des points qui s'affichent, donc le seul moyen de visualiser son planning est de faire défiler tous les jours un à un.

Existe t'il un calendrier compatible avec ical qui permet de visualiser de la même manière ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Novembre 2011)

busycal sur l'app store http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/busycal/id415356497?mt=12 ( mac) busytoDo ( iphone) http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/busytodo-to-do-list-syncs/id409966802?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo=4


----------



## tophe631 (16 Novembre 2011)

Merci, je viens de télécharger une version de démonstration pour la version mac, mais je suis assez déçu, les 40 euros ne me semblent pas trop justifiés.

Je n'ai pas trouvé les fonctions qui me manque sur ical.

Et la version iphone j'hésite à l'acheter, car sur les visuels je ne vois nul part l'affichage que je souhaiterais, donc j'ai un peu peur de prendre le risque de payer quelque chose qui ne corresponde pas à ce que je cherche.


----------

